# June/July testing dates for everyone on agnus castus..GOOD LUCK!! X



## JemmaD

Thought id start a testing post because theres alot of us on the other agnus castus post that are starting it this cycle like me! i got my BFP the 1st cycle on it last time and theres alot of others on here that have said the same so ive started it again.......

send my your testing date and ill add it fingers crossed we all get our BFP​

B'N'B MEMBERS THAT HAVE ALREADY GOT BFP AFTER USING AGNUS..

Jemmad...Caz81...IrishBaby1109...Eternal...Kota...Mrs Dot...Raggydoll

HERES THE LINK TO THE OTHER POST https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/123024-im-starting-agnus-castus-4.html#post1998382

5/5
Mrs Dot...:bfp:

8/5
KOTA (1st cycle on it):bfp:

17/5
Raggydoll ...(1st cycle on it)...:bfp:

LeeLee...:bfp:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

7/6
WhosThatGirl


16/6
Mazza2003

24/6
Aiok
julesy78

28/6
Peach Blossom
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
6/7
memartin

7/7
wannabeamom

17/7
jemmad


----------



## Kota

I've started taking it this month, stopped at ovulation though. Will be testing on the 8th May.


----------



## JemmaD

good luck hun let me know how you get on ill have me fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## missy123

saw this in the health shop but i dont know what its used for??


----------



## JemmaD

missy123 said:


> saw this in the health shop but i dont know what its used for??

have a little look on this post i made it tells you about it and some others....heres the link.... https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...-us-while-trying-conceive-add-your-own-x.html

plus theres a link above about it good luck hun xx


----------



## JemmaD

any more?


----------



## caz81

just to let you know i used it last month and got my bfp, so it def worked for me :) xx


----------



## JemmaD

ill add it on here thanks. how long were you on it? x


----------



## caz81

just one month xx


----------



## rabbit

i'm having some investigative(?????)work done by the doc, also having ultrasound mid may to try to find why i've not had a visit from AF for nearly 3 months :hissy::hissy:, so i wont be testing this month but i'll let you know how it goes, hopefully its having some effect........ fingers crossed x


----------



## JemmaD

rabbit said:


> i'm having some investigative(?????)work done by the doc, also having ultrasound mid may to try to find why i've not had a visit from AF for nearly 3 months :hissy::hissy:, so i wont be testing this month but i'll let you know how it goes, hopefully its having some effect........ fingers crossed x

Thats so s**t i bet your pissed, im sure it will all work out soon hun xxxxx


----------



## rabbit

pissed doesn't even start to explain it!!!! luckily i saw a different doc to my usual a few weeks ago who seems to be taking me more seriously (she is also female, the other was male),had swabs done already, took loads of blood on thurs to test for all sorts (not exactly sure what other than eostrogen and thyroid function)and i've got the scan booked so at least the ball is rolling, i just hope i get an answer!!


----------



## JemmaD

i hope they are quick about it hun and get things sorted again you must be going out of you mind xx


----------



## rabbit

Yep! my OH is getting rather sick of me ha ha

on a positive note she tested for stds and it came back clear :rofl:

I'll manage to stay semi calm until my scan but after that i'll be severely pissed and impatient.

I'm trying to stay thinking that most things can be treated/ helped x x


----------



## JemmaD

rabbit said:


> Yep! my OH is getting rather sick of me ha ha
> 
> on a positive note she tested for stds and it came back clear :rofl:
> 
> I'll manage to stay semi calm until my scan but after that i'll be severely pissed and impatient.
> 
> I'm trying to stay thinking that most things can be treated/ helped x x

Keep thinking like that hun because its ture...if your doing OH'S head in you always have all of us to moan to ive found ill come on here befor talking to mine haha x


----------



## rabbit

i come on here loads...... if he sees me on here he thinks im torturing myself cos everyone else on here is pregnant! i've told him they aren't and we all talk to each other to give advice/ moan etc etc

However......... if any totally random posts by me appear, he may have come on and had a look!! x x


----------



## IrishBaby1109

Ok so I might ramble on and on... but I took that and the dr & I 100% agree, that's how I got pregnant!! I wrote this in another forum, but thought to add to it- as I think Vitex is the BEST herbal supplement on earth after I conceived because of it. (solely because of this pill supplement!)

I was diagnosed with PCOS about 2years ago, after having VERY irregular periods (4 days long- light, every 1-3 months) since I got my period, which I was late... 15yrs. All my friends were 13. So I went to a dr 2yrs ago when I got serious with my boyfriend and wanted to check everything out, cause I was always nervous about conceiving. I was only regular on the pill. I had tried the NuvaRing as well, which after hearing how horrible it is for you- it made me even more nervous of my chances... 

What the doctor discovered was since I rarely got my period and didn't ovulate very often, she thought I'd need chlomid to concieve. I was upset by this as I didn't want to have to rely on drugs to make my body do what it was supposed to do naturally being a woman. So with that I continued to BD with my OH - and we never did ANYTHING different. We had never used BC, since we thought we didn't need it cause the chances were so low. 

Well I started to think about my reproductive health down the road and thought with some faith, it could happen. My Dr at the time (I have since switched dr's and do NOT recommend the 1st one whom I saw up until I was 8weeks along.) was convinced herbal supplements wouldn't work and I'd need chlomid as that was my only shot. Being in my 20's that was such a stab to me, I was heartbroken and then determined. So I researched on google supplements for ovulation. In December/January '09 I recieved my order of Vitex (Nature's Way brand, bought on iherb $4.12 total!!!) I took 2 a day for a 4weeks EVERY day in the AM. I got a period in January that was "regular" for normal women, so my hopes were up!! I wasn't thinking I was going to ovulate or get pregnant, that wasn't my goal. I was thinking my body was regulating and sometime I'd ovulate in the next 6months or so. My period didn't come in February and I hadn't been really taking the pills more than sporatically so... I figured my body hadn't changed and I hadn't kept up with it, oh well- I'll get to it later. I did notice my CM was more watery and I had a weird eggy white day... but thought nothing of it- as that happened to me here and there. I went on my merry way enjoying BD, but more than usual. HAHA, I had no cares at all, just wanted to enjoy my "freedom" before the Mommy journey.

Well I started to feel like I was sick, I thought I had the flu or something. I work in an office and being from MA, USA it's still winter in Feb/Mar so it's possible I caught something. I was so tired, moody, and just stressed feeling. I woke March 14th, ran down to the 1st floor at 3am and was vomitting consistently or heaving til 4pm. My OH came downstairs scared, as he thought I was still in the bedroom it was so loud and violent sounding... he was petrified. I thought I was deadly sick or something was severly wrong with me. I started to get really worried... he made 3 trips to CVS, once for pepto bismal which I puked as soon as it hit my stomach, gingerale cause i wanted it and have ever since i confirmed prego too, and then pedialyte after I could breath. Nothing helped, I took a bath - was ok for 10mins then back to vomit. I was contemplating a hospital visit, until 4pm rolled around and I was FINE. Woke up the next day, my tastes were off. That night before when I got sick we had eaten chicken pot pie with onions in it (vidalia) and I remember them tasting so strong and struggling to force myself to eat them... I usually have no problem with onions. Now pregnant, I have a hard time even eating onion rings... haha. Funny how it's all connected. So, Monday rolls around I take 2 HPTs after work... 1st was an old test I had from a box in my drawer- was weeing and it turned + before i finished... almost died. Then made OH go get me a digital cause i needed the word, PREGNANT appeared. I just cried, I was so amazed, in shock- a million feelings. No regrets, no sadness, just complete and utter shock. I still didn't believe it, thought my hormones were off cause the dr said there would be NO way I could ovulate and I only took the pills for a month, if that!!!!!!!! 

I didn't mean to get pregnant, I thought I'd get my body right and seeing as thought it had been 2yrs and we hadn't gotten pregnant, we'd be fine. We planned to have a baby in 2yrs or so, but I wanted my body to do it naturally- without chlomid, so I thought I'd get myself right and then things would be good. Well I had a LONG cycle and got confirmed BFP on March 17, 2009. I thought the entire time as things were changing that I was sick, something was wrong with me, but I never thought I was pregnant!!!!!! 

I am a FIRM believer in Vitex, it regulated my cycles- made me ovulate and made my CM friendly... I stand behind that product a million times over. It has been used for THOUSANDS of years in many countries to regulate a woman's cycle. That's what made me comfortable in taking it. I never was one for vitamins, earthy supplements, or any nutritional hocus pocus, so I was skeptical. After my 8week appt with Dr Dipsh*t I found a MUCH better doctor, Dr Andrea - whom discussed Vitex with me after I told her my story... she said it DEFINITELY made me pregnant. She said she's known girls who took it, it regulated them and they got pregnant- THEN after the baby, their period was just naturally regular. It was like having the baby reset their reproduction processes!!!

I'll be on birth control after my baby is born in November, then in a year back to Vitex for baby 2, as I know it works and stand behind this NONharmful supplement. Crushed leaves in a capsule, all the way!!!!:happydance:


----------



## aiko

I started this tonight so fingers crossed for this month. I'm also on vit B50 and EPO with vitE. This is my seventh month ttc. I'll be holding out to test on the 20th May - the longest of my cycles recently. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Wallie

I started taking it yesterday. A lucky bottle I received from two other preggers Bnb'ers! I'm on my 8th cycle properly TTC but off pill 19 months.

Question though do I continue taking all the time or only up to Ovulation?


----------



## Wallie

Sorry, I'm due my AF or :bfp: on 17th May, if my cycle this month behaves. Last month it was a very long one at 43 days, which was very unusual.

I've been taking B100 to lengthen my LP and last cycle I was up to 14 days. I'm hoping to ovulate any day now.

I'm glad to read IrishBaby that taking Agnus Castus worked for you, especially as you had such a hard time. But wow, you're pregnant, brilliant!

Just heard today from a friend at work, who I knew was TTC, is pregnant. It's brilliant news and I'm so happy for her but it has put me on a downer about the whole TTC lark. I just wish I get my :bfp: this cycle. FX for everyone else too!

:hug:


----------



## IrishBaby1109

Wallie said:


> I started taking it yesterday. A lucky bottle I received from two other preggers Bnb'ers! I'm on my 8th cycle properly TTC but off pill 19 months.
> 
> Question though do I continue taking all the time or only up to Ovulation?

I'd take it until you get the BFP.


----------



## Wallie

Thank you!
:hug:




IrishBaby1109 said:


> Wallie said:
> 
> 
> I started taking it yesterday. A lucky bottle I received from two other preggers Bnb'ers! I'm on my 8th cycle properly TTC but off pill 19 months.
> 
> Question though do I continue taking all the time or only up to Ovulation?
> 
> I'd take it until you get the BFP.Click to expand...


----------



## over40

Hi i started to take agnus castus this cycle cd 1 - 18th april, so i will be testing on on my birthday 14th may and hope i get a :bfp: present :rofl:


----------



## JemmaD

Wallie said:


> I started taking it yesterday. A lucky bottle I received from two other preggers Bnb'ers! I'm on my 8th cycle properly TTC but off pill 19 months.
> 
> Question though do I continue taking all the time or only up to Ovulation?

The 1st time i took it untill ov because it say not to take if pregs and got my bpf but others say to take it untill you get a bfp so im not sure what to do myself. x


----------



## Wallie

Mmmm... not too sure what to do now. I really want a :bfp: but don't want to harm the bean in any way. I think I should just stop once I know I ovulate. That way I won't worry so much.

Thanks again.

:hug:


----------



## JemmaD

ive added you all good luck hehe xxx


----------



## JemmaD

Wallie said:


> Mmmm... not too sure what to do now. I really want a :bfp: but don't want to harm the bean in any way. I think I should just stop once I know I ovulate. That way I won't worry so much.
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> :hug:

me too after whats happened with me i dont want to risk anything!!! we will be testing on the same date my tickers a day out i think x


----------



## Wallie

Here's hoping this stuff works and we both get a :bfp: on the same date.

:happydance::hug:


----------



## Raggydoll

Hi,

Can I join you? I started Agnus Castus this cycle. I'm on CD 10 but not sure on the lengths of my cycles yet. 

I'm testing for ov using opk's and will do a hpt if I get to 14 dpo. Af got me 10 dpo last time. 

Will test mid May if I'm lucky. 

:dust:


----------



## chele

runs off to shops...............

def gonna get me some of this and see what happens!


----------



## over40

thanks for adding me gemmad
this is my 1st cycle taking agnus castus
good luck everyone


----------



## JemmaD

Raggydoll said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can I join you? I started Agnus Castus this cycle. I'm on CD 10 but not sure on the lengths of my cycles yet.
> 
> I'm testing for ov using opk's and will do a hpt if I get to 14 dpo. Af got me 10 dpo last time.
> 
> Will test mid May if I'm lucky.
> 
> :dust:

you will have to let me no how you get on xxxx


----------



## JemmaD

chele said:


> runs off to shops...............
> 
> def gonna get me some of this and see what happens!

let me know your testing date and ill add you xx


----------



## JemmaD

over40 said:


> thanks for adding me gemmad
> this is my 1st cycle taking agnus castus
> good luck everyone

good luck hunny xxxx


----------



## missy123

ok ive started the drops today im due to ovulate next wed/thurs and hopefully i will test 20th may when my AF is due :bfp::bfp: ALL THE WAY


----------



## Amarylline

I started taking it (the liquid kind, since the tablets aren't vegetarian :( ) last night. My testing date will probably be around the 27th.


----------



## JemmaD

ive added you missy123 and Amarylline good luck girls, let me now how you both are getting on xxx


----------



## thesmiths88

Hi, I'm starting it today on day 3 of my AF, so 11 days to OV. Due to test 26 May. Please add me too!!!


----------



## Wallie

I've only just started taking this but I have found I get quite a sore head. I'm thinking this is possibly related to taking AC. What do others find?

I'm taking two tablets of 504g. Today I took one this morning and I've just taken the second now. Here's hoping I don't get a sore head this afternoon.


----------



## JemmaD

thesmiths88 said:


> Hi, I'm starting it today on day 3 of my AF, so 11 days to OV. Due to test 26 May. Please add me too!!!

Added you hun x


----------



## JemmaD

Wallie said:


> I've only just started taking this but I have found I get quite a sore head. I'm thinking this is possibly related to taking AC. What do others find?
> 
> I'm taking two tablets of 504g. Today I took one this morning and I've just taken the second now. Here's hoping I don't get a sore head this afternoon.

i was getting a sore head at 1st but its not to bad now x


----------



## Wallie

Wallie said:


> I've only just started taking this but I have found I get quite a sore head. I'm thinking this is possibly related to taking AC. What do others find?
> 
> I'm taking two tablets of 504g. Today I took one this morning and I've just taken the second now. Here's hoping I don't get a sore head this afternoon.

Just to update you all, I didn't get a sore head today. Maybe my body is now getting used to the AC, so I'll do the same tomorrow.


----------



## over40

Well I am only 3dpo, I decided to stop AC once I O'd.
My temps are still low at the moment at 36.4 they are normally under 36.5 before O and get much higher after O. Not sure what is happening there although I have also started on B-50 and either one of these might be doing it.
Also since I O'd my (.)(.) have felt full and I have had shooting pains in my nipples, Sharp pains low down on both sides and like butterflies low down...really hard to explain, is it the AC, has anyone had this?????
:dust::dust::dust: to everyone x


----------



## Wallie

I'm sure I've read that someone taking B50 for the first few cycles did find their temps lower than normal, so I wouldn't worry about that.

I normally get sore [email protected]@b's after ovulating but thankfully not shooting pains. Hopefully it's a good sign FX'd.

This is my first month taking AC, so I'll see what happens after ovulating. I'm hoping it's going to be today or tomorrow as my OPK's have darkend up slightly this morning.

Do you have a chart, you should put it on your signature?


----------



## over40

Wallie said:


> I'm sure I've read that someone taking B50 for the first few cycles did find their temps lower than normal, so I wouldn't worry about that.
> 
> I normally get sore [email protected]@b's after ovulating but thankfully not shooting pains. Hopefully it's a good sign FX'd.
> 
> This is my first month taking AC, so I'll see what happens after ovulating. I'm hoping it's going to be today or tomorrow as my OPK's have darkend up slightly this morning.
> 
> Do you have a chart, you should put it on your signature?

thanks for that info wallie, I will see what happens, good luck to you and get busy :rofl:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/21fb6e


----------



## JemmaD

over40 said:


> Well I am only 3dpo, I decided to stop AC once I O'd.
> My temps are still low at the moment at 36.4 they are normally under 36.5 before O and get much higher after O. Not sure what is happening there although I have also started on B-50 and either one of these might be doing it.
> Also since I O'd my (.)(.) have felt full and I have had shooting pains in my nipples, Sharp pains low down on both sides and like butterflies low down...really hard to explain, is it the AC, has anyone had this?????
> :dust::dust::dust: to everyone x

The 1st month i was on AC i had all that aswell then got my BFP so fingers crossed hehe. im due to OV any time so ill see how i am with them after OV. good luck xxxxx


----------



## JemmaD

Wallie said:


> I'm sure I've read that someone taking B50 for the first few cycles did find their temps lower than normal, so I wouldn't worry about that.
> 
> I normally get sore [email protected]@b's after ovulating but thankfully not shooting pains. Hopefully it's a good sign FX'd.
> 
> This is my first month taking AC, so I'll see what happens after ovulating. I'm hoping it's going to be today or tomorrow as my OPK's have darkend up slightly this morning.
> 
> Do you have a chart, you should put it on your signature?

How are you getting on? xx


----------



## Tudor Rose

i dont have a date as of yet but hopefully the agnus castus will arrive tuesday and i will start taking it i an 16 days late for AF i have had irregular cycles in the past


----------



## Wallie

JemmaD said:


> How are you getting on? xx

Hi Jemma, I'm getting on fine. Hopefully I should Ovulate tomorrow and I hope to get some :spermy: tonight, FX'd anyway!
:happydance:


----------



## Kota

Ladies, keep in mind you're actually supposed to STOP taking the AC once you've ovulated if you're actively trying to get pregnant.


----------



## over40

bump


----------



## JemmaD

over40 said:


> bump

bfp??????


----------



## JemmaD

Kota said:


> Ladies, keep in mind you're actually supposed to STOP taking the AC once you've ovulated if you're actively trying to get pregnant.

congrats on your BFP when did you find out? xx


----------



## Kota

ah, 2 days ago, so the 7th! Thank you! :happydance:


----------



## JemmaD

Kota said:


> ah, 2 days ago, so the 7th! Thank you! :happydance:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
im so made up for you hun xxxxx


----------



## Mrs Dot

I started it last cycle and got my :bfp: this week on Tuesday the 5th! hope it works for everyone else on here using it for the first time!!!


----------



## JemmaD

Mrs Dot said:


> I started it last cycle and got my :bfp: this week on Tuesday the 5th! hope it works for everyone else on here using it for the first time!!!

congrats hunny:happydance::happydance: ill add you on xxxx


----------



## JemmaD

hows everyone getting on? x


----------



## Kota

Congrats Mrs Dot!


----------



## over40

my temps look really good this month, its my best temping month so far, and my temps are steadily rising :happydance:
good luck and fx'd to us all :dust:


----------



## babydust

not started it yet,but i am my next cycle.im gald i have it now,as theres so many positive stories about it.. fingers crossed it works for me x


----------



## JemmaD

over40 said:


> my temps look really good this month, its my best temping month so far, and my temps are steadily rising :happydance:
> good luck and fx'd to us all :dust:

The 2 girls testing befor you have both got bfp..your 3rd on the list so we will be adding yours soon by the sounds of it hehehe xxx


----------



## Wallie

over40 said:


> my temps look really good this month, its my best temping month so far, and my temps are steadily rising :happydance:
> good luck and fx'd to us all :dust:

Yes, your chart does look very good. When would you normally expect AF and when will you test?


----------



## Wallie

Meant to say I'm getting on fine too. This is my first cycle of temping so I don't know what to expect later this week and next week but they look good, so far, in my opinion anyway.


----------



## JemmaD

Wallie said:


> Meant to say I'm getting on fine too. This is my first cycle of temping so I don't know what to expect later this week and next week but they look good, so far, in my opinion anyway.

have you got any other signs yet?

ive never temped so dont have a clue about it but ive been very moody, had sore head, very wet and have been getting pains down below ( sorry tmi) x


----------



## caz81

just been checking up on you all and can see 100%:bfp: so far - fantastic and hope it continues at 100% for the rest of the month! xx


----------



## JemmaD

caz81 said:


> just been checking up on you all and can see 100%:bfp: so far - fantastic and hope it continues at 100% for the rest of the month! xx

Thanks hun im so made up we have two bfp already hopefuly a 3rd soon. x


----------



## Wallie

JemmaD, the only symptoms I have are sore (.)(.)'s, but I normally get that after ovulation. So nothing really to write home about.


----------



## over40

Wallie said:


> over40 said:
> 
> 
> my temps look really good this month, its my best temping month so far, and my temps are steadily rising :happydance:
> good luck and fx'd to us all :dust:
> 
> Yes, your chart does look very good. When would you normally expect AF and when will you test?Click to expand...

I am expecting :witch: on friday but I want to test on thur(14th) as its my birthday (44yrs) and it would be a wonderful present first thing in the morning :happydance: thanks for looking at my chart(I am glad you thing it looks good too) and commenting its good to get others opinions even if they dont agree with me thats fine too
Your chart it looking good too wallie, I have my fx'd for you :hug:


----------



## over40

JemmaD said:


> over40 said:
> 
> 
> my temps look really good this month, its my best temping month so far, and my temps are steadily rising :happydance:
> good luck and fx'd to us all :dust:
> 
> The 2 girls testing befor you have both got bfp..your 3rd on the list so we will be adding yours soon by the sounds of it hehehe xxxClick to expand...

I wont let you down JemmaD :bfp: for me this month :happydance: I have lots of PMA, its going to be my month, I will post as soon as I get my :bfp: so you can add me :hug:


----------



## Wallie

Over40 - I'm rooting for your :bfp: this cycle.

:hug:


----------



## Wallie

Over40 how are you doing today. I'm waiting to see an updated chart from you.


----------



## JemmaD

over40 said:


> JemmaD said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> over40 said:
> 
> 
> my temps look really good this month, its my best temping month so far, and my temps are steadily rising :happydance:
> good luck and fx'd to us all :dust:
> 
> The 2 girls testing befor you have both got bfp..your 3rd on the list so we will be adding yours soon by the sounds of it hehehe xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I wont let you down JemmaD :bfp: for me this month :happydance: I have lots of PMA, its going to be my month, I will post as soon as I get my :bfp: so you can add me :hug:Click to expand...

I really have everything crossed for you hun xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hello, please can I join you? CD2 today and just started agnus castus... taking it with a whole cocktail of other supplements so fingers crossed!! Not sure when I'll be testing, but will let you know a date when I'm more sure of when I'll O! :dust: to everyone!


----------



## Beee

Peach Blossom said:


> Hello, please can I join you? CD2 today and just started agnus castus... taking it with a whole cocktail of other supplements so fingers crossed!! Not sure when I'll be testing, but will let you know a date when I'm more sure of when I'll O! :dust: to everyone!

Me too! I've started today too, on cd 2, should b ovulating in about 17/18 days time so I'll let you know test date too if thats ok? xxxx


----------



## over40

hi peach blossom and beee, welcome and good luck to you both I hope agnus castus works for you both first time :hug:

UPDATE: well my temps are slowly dropping I dont know if this is good or bad:shrug:
I have really sore boobs and they feel huge to me especially around the sides under the armpits. yesterday I felt really rough in the morning and also felt sick and dizzy but I was ok by lunch time, I also had some cramping. I still have all this again now :wacko: maybe I just dont like getting up at 5am :rofl:and my boddy is rebelling (dont really blame it)
Well only a few more days until I test, I have updated ff this morning
How are you all getting on???
:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Jenpar

Hi!
Started TTC in Jan 09 - now on cycle 5. Have 18 month old DD - took 15 months til BFP after laparoscopy (didn't know about AC then). Started taking EPO, B6 and AC this cycle due to very short LP (8 days max). Think (hope) am now 2dpo - had lots of EWCM this cycle and O pain (more than usual). Have stopped taking EPO and will carry on with AC until this weekend. Will keep you posted.


----------



## Wallie

Over40, I've still got my fingers crossed for you even though, as you say, your temps have dropped a bit. Hopefully they will start to go up again. 

:hug:


----------



## JemmaD

over40 said:


> hi peach blossom and beee, welcome and good luck to you both I hope agnus castus works for you both first time :hug:
> 
> UPDATE: well my temps are slowly dropping I dont know if this is good or bad:shrug:
> I have really sore boobs and they feel huge to me especially around the sides under the armpits. yesterday I felt really rough in the morning and also felt sick and dizzy but I was ok by lunch time, I also had some cramping. I still have all this again now :wacko: maybe I just dont like getting up at 5am :rofl:and my boddy is rebelling (dont really blame it)
> Well only a few more days until I test, I have updated ff this morning
> How are you all getting on???
> :hug::hug::hug:

sounding good to me xx


----------



## JemmaD

Jenpar said:


> Hi!
> Started TTC in Jan 09 - now on cycle 5. Have 18 month old DD - took 15 months til BFP after laparoscopy (didn't know about AC then). Started taking EPO, B6 and AC this cycle due to very short LP (8 days max). Think (hope) am now 2dpo - had lots of EWCM this cycle and O pain (more than usual). Have stopped taking EPO and will carry on with AC until this weekend. Will keep you posted.

what date is your af due? ill add you to the list. good luck xx


----------



## JemmaD

Peach Blossom said:


> Hello, please can I join you? CD2 today and just started agnus castus... taking it with a whole cocktail of other supplements so fingers crossed!! Not sure when I'll be testing, but will let you know a date when I'm more sure of when I'll O! :dust: to everyone!

sure you can just keep me updated on a testing date so i can add you good luck xxx


----------



## JemmaD

Beee said:


> Peach Blossom said:
> 
> 
> Hello, please can I join you? CD2 today and just started agnus castus... taking it with a whole cocktail of other supplements so fingers crossed!! Not sure when I'll be testing, but will let you know a date when I'm more sure of when I'll O! :dust: to everyone!
> 
> Me too! I've started today too, on cd 2, should b ovulating in about 17/18 days time so I'll let you know test date too if thats ok? xxxxClick to expand...

really hope it works for you, let me know your test date and ill add you aswell xx


----------



## JemmaD

Wallie said:


> Over40, I've still got my fingers crossed for you even though, as you say, your temps have dropped a bit. Hopefully they will start to go up again.
> 
> :hug:

how are you getting on hun any signs yet?

ive been get pains down below on and off, sore head, feel wet down below and have been getting muscle spasms in my stomach dont know if that is one or not, sore back but no sore boobs.


----------



## I want a bump

Hi all - can I join you.............went and bought some today from Holland & Barratt............am on day 10 of a cycle that is between 23 and 30 days long. Think it is probably too late to have any affect this cycle but fingers crossed for the next one.

Good luck to everyone x


----------



## over40

I want a bump said:


> Hi all - can I join you.............went and bought some today from Holland & Barratt............am on day 10 of a cycle that is between 23 and 30 days long. Think it is probably too late to have any affect this cycle but fingers crossed for the next one.
> 
> Good luck to everyone x

Good luck I want a bump and welcome, you never know even taking it for a short while might be enough, I stopped taking mine after O others do the same and some carry on taking it until they get :bfp:, its your call and good luck :hug:


----------



## I want a bump

Hi and thanks Over40 - I was thinking of doing that too and was going to ask about that........ I dont drink alcohol or use sunbeds once have ovulated just incase so will do the same with this too.


----------



## over40

:dust::dust:


JemmaD said:


> Wallie said:
> 
> 
> Over40, I've still got my fingers crossed for you even though, as you say, your temps have dropped a bit. Hopefully they will start to go up again.
> 
> :hug:
> 
> how are you getting on hun any signs yet?
> 
> ive been get pains down below on and off, sore head, feel wet down below and have been getting muscle spasms in my stomach dont know if that is one or not, sore back but no sore boobs.Click to expand...

Hi well i havent felt as sick today as I did yesterday, oh and I forgot to add that I have had backache, this is the third day of it, and I never get that usually, and I have also been very emotional yesterday evening and again today where I just cant stop crying, but I think it might just be because I am so tired.
Well I will see what my temps are in the morning and if it has gone down again I dont think its good news but if it goes up I will be on a high all day :rofl:
Dont know if all this symtom spotting is helping as I have some of these every month anyway, what about you?
A headache is meant to be a good sign and so having lots of cm, how many dpo are you? 
sending you lots of :dust::dust: and hope you get your :bfp: this time :hug:


----------



## Wallie

I've really no symptoms other than the feeling that AF will appear. My little pot belly always goes nice and slim just before AF and I have that, if it's a symptom, lol!

My temps are nice and high just now but don't want to really see what is going to happen in the next week. I've got high hopes for this cycle.

:dust: to everyone and I look forward to hearing how you get on Over40!

:hug:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Think I will be testing 12th June... Officially that is! Knowing my tendancies though I'll probably start poas from 10dpo!! :rofl:


----------



## allyanna

Hey JemmaD. I fear I'm tempting fate, but what the heck... can you add me to the list? :)

I started using agnus castus this cycle (day 5), and I'll be testing (hopefully!) on May 20th. 

Thanks! Good luck to all!


----------



## over40

Wallie said:


> I've really no symptoms other than the feeling that AF will appear. My little pot belly always goes nice and slim just before AF and I have that, if it's a symptom, lol!
> 
> My temps are nice and high just now but don't want to really see what is going to happen in the next week. I've got high hopes for this cycle.
> 
> :dust: to everyone and I look forward to hearing how you get on Over40!
> 
> :hug:

wow wallie your chart looks really good, nice steady temp rise, I have fx'd for you this month, I think this month is going to be a bumper month for :bfp:
I will be back again just before I leave for work at 6am :hug:


----------



## over40

I have updated my ff chart, same temp as yesterday, but my pma is slipping, I think I am preparing myself for the worst :cry:
I feel really crap today and just feel like crying now, but dont want to ruin the make-up :rofl: I dont know if thats a good sign or its just because I am so tired. well I better put my smiley face on and head to work :cry::sad2:


----------



## JemmaD

over40 said:


> I have updated my ff chart, same temp as yesterday, but my pma is slipping, I think I am preparing myself for the worst :cry:
> I feel really crap today and just feel like crying now, but dont want to ruin the make-up :rofl: I dont know if thats a good sign or its just because I am so tired. well I better put my smiley face on and head to work :cry::sad2:

oh dont give up hope hun ive got everything crossed for you xxxxxxxxx


----------



## JemmaD

allyanna said:


> Hey JemmaD. I fear I'm tempting fate, but what the heck... can you add me to the list? :)
> 
> I started using agnus castus this cycle (day 5), and I'll be testing (hopefully!) on May 20th.
> 
> Thanks! Good luck to all!

no worries hun ill add you xx


----------



## JemmaD

I want a bump said:


> Hi all - can I join you.............went and bought some today from Holland & Barratt............am on day 10 of a cycle that is between 23 and 30 days long. Think it is probably too late to have any affect this cycle but fingers crossed for the next one.
> 
> Good luck to everyone x

what date do you want me to put you down for hun? xxx


----------



## shepl923

Hi JemmaD

Can you put me down for testing on the 15 June? I started agnus Cactus this cycle and have everything crossed for a :bfp:

Im going to be on holiday until the 22nd June so il update when i get back!!
Thanks and :dust: to everyone!!
xxx


----------



## over40

JemmaD said:


> over40 said:
> 
> 
> I have updated my ff chart, same temp as yesterday, but my pma is slipping, I think I am preparing myself for the worst :cry:
> I feel really crap today and just feel like crying now, but dont want to ruin the make-up :rofl: I dont know if thats a good sign or its just because I am so tired. well I better put my smiley face on and head to work :cry::sad2:
> 
> oh dont give up hope hun ive got everything crossed for you xxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

Thanks JemmaD I am going to go to bed now so hopefully I will feel better tomorrow and will be up nice and early to do my :test: :argh: 
I will be back in the morning to update.........watch this space x


----------



## Beee

over40 said:


> JemmaD said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> over40 said:
> 
> 
> I have updated my ff chart, same temp as yesterday, but my pma is slipping, I think I am preparing myself for the worst :cry:
> I feel really crap today and just feel like crying now, but dont want to ruin the make-up :rofl: I dont know if thats a good sign or its just because I am so tired. well I better put my smiley face on and head to work :cry::sad2:
> 
> oh dont give up hope hun ive got everything crossed for you xxxxxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks JemmaD I am going to go to bed now so hopefully I will feel better tomorrow and will be up nice and early to do my :test: :argh:
> I will be back in the morning to update.........watch this space xClick to expand...

OOoooooooooooooooooh good luck!!! Fingers and toes crossed 4 you!!!! :hug:
xxxxxx


----------



## I want a bump

JemmaD said:


> I want a bump said:
> 
> 
> Hi all - can I join you.............went and bought some today from Holland & Barratt............am on day 10 of a cycle that is between 23 and 30 days long. Think it is probably too late to have any affect this cycle but fingers crossed for the next one.
> 
> Good luck to everyone x
> 
> what date do you want me to put you down for hun? xxxClick to expand...




1st June please - that will be 30 days then - thanks Jemma x


----------



## Wallie

Good luck Over40, I'll check in first thing tomorrow to see how you get on.

FX'd


----------



## JemmaD

shepl923 said:


> Hi JemmaD
> 
> Can you put me down for testing on the 15 June? I started agnus Cactus this cycle and have everything crossed for a :bfp:
> 
> Im going to be on holiday until the 22nd June so il update when i get back!!
> Thanks and :dust: to everyone!!
> xxx

Ive added you, hope you have a good time and come back with a bfp xxxx


----------



## JemmaD

I want a bump said:


> JemmaD said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want a bump said:
> 
> 
> Hi all - can I join you.............went and bought some today from Holland & Barratt............am on day 10 of a cycle that is between 23 and 30 days long. Think it is probably too late to have any affect this cycle but fingers crossed for the next one.
> 
> Good luck to everyone x
> 
> what date do you want me to put you down for hun? xxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1st June please - that will be 30 days then - thanks Jemma xClick to expand...

added you good luck xxx


----------



## JemmaD

over40 said:


> JemmaD said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> over40 said:
> 
> 
> I have updated my ff chart, same temp as yesterday, but my pma is slipping, I think I am preparing myself for the worst :cry:
> I feel really crap today and just feel like crying now, but dont want to ruin the make-up :rofl: I dont know if thats a good sign or its just because I am so tired. well I better put my smiley face on and head to work :cry::sad2:
> 
> oh dont give up hope hun ive got everything crossed for you xxxxxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks JemmaD I am going to go to bed now so hopefully I will feel better tomorrow and will be up nice and early to do my :test: :argh:
> I will be back in the morning to update.........watch this space xClick to expand...

ill have every thing crossed for you hun, good luck xxxxxxx


----------



## over40

:cry::cry::cry::cry::bfn::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Wallie

Aww, I'm sorry Over40. What kind of test did you use? Might just be a crap one?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Sorry to hear that over40. :hugs:


----------



## JemmaD

dont give up hun untill you see the flow xxxx


----------



## JemmaD

i teastesd today and got a bfn aswell:dohh:


----------



## Wallie

I tested today too with an IC and a :bfn: - hopefully it's just a little too early for me.


----------



## JemmaD

fingers crossed hun xxxx


----------



## memartin

i was soo encouraged when i first read the thread... now that i got on today and see all the current :bfn: im taken back. :hug: to all of you!

however... i still went ahead and ordered some for myself. i too have been diagnosed with pcos, so hopefully this will help regulate my cycles! i will let yall know when i get them in and start my first round. :dust::dust: to everyone!


----------



## JemmaD

memartin said:


> i was soo encouraged when i first read the thread... now that i got on today and see all the current :bfn: im taken back. :hug: to all of you!
> 
> however... i still went ahead and ordered some for myself. i too have been diagnosed with pcos, so hopefully this will help regulate my cycles! i will let yall know when i get them in and start my first round. :dust::dust: to everyone!

Thanks hun, let me know when you will be testing and ill add you best of luck xxxx


----------



## Wallie

Wallie said:


> I tested today too with an IC and a :bfn: - hopefully it's just a little too early for me.

Still a :bfn: and that was with a FRER. Oh pants!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh Wallie... pants indeed! Fingers crossed there's still hope... and if :witch: is goingto rear her ugly head then I hope she comes quickly for you. :dust: to you :hugs:


----------



## pennypoptart

Ladies... how much do I take? I know if i trawl through this post I may find it... but any quick responses? I've got the Holland and Barret 400 mg, have been taking 3 a day (am on CD5).

Trying to bring Ov forward a couple of days, and lengthen LP (currently 10/11/12...ish?) In conjunction with B6 150mg.

Any advice?


----------



## Wallie

Hi Pennypoptart. I needed to increase my LP from 9 days to 14 (which I now have) but I used B50 complex which has the B6 and B12. There's a thread about lengthening your LP in here somewhere. I initially took B50 for the first cycle but increased it to the B100 complex and I'm sorted within 3 months.

What is your LP now?

:hug:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey penny, I got the H&B stuff too and am taking 2 twice a day. Fingers crossed it works for you! :hugs:


----------



## MsLesley

Hello ladies...I will be testing on the May 25th...that will be about 3 days before my expected AF.

waiting is the worst! haha
Baby dust to all!
:dust:


----------



## pennypoptart

Thanks Wallie/Peach Blossom.

Wallie- I've been taking B6 for a while, and managed just 1 day extra... went from 10 to 11/12. So this month have upped it from 100mg to 150mg (the extra 50 is made up of the B50 tablets).

However, I've heard that Agnus Castus can make you Ov sooner... so hoping that I can get ov on day 14/15 instead of day 16/17. That'll take me up to the 14 days nice LP phase that I'm hoping for!

I feel like I'm rattling around with all these vits!

Just hoping for a sticky BFP!

x


----------



## JemmaD

MsLesley said:


> Hello ladies...I will be testing on the May 25th...that will be about 3 days before my expected AF.
> 
> waiting is the worst! haha
> Baby dust to all!
> :dust:

Added you good luck xx


----------



## over40

JemmaD said:


> i teastesd today and got a bfn aswell:dohh:

oh sorry about that :hugs: isnt it all crap sometimes :hug:


----------



## over40

Wallie said:


> I tested today too with an IC and a :bfn: - hopefully it's just a little too early for me.

I have everything crossed for you that you will get :bfp: very soon :hug:


----------



## over40

good luck to everyone who hasnt tested yet and the rest of you I will see you in june lol x


----------



## nessie01

im on the 2 week wait so end of May will testing im on angus catus so heres hoping that this month will be it..............im so over the dissapiontment every month so i better be my turn!!! lol


----------



## JemmaD

nessie01 said:


> im on the 2 week wait so end of May will testing im on angus catus so heres hoping that this month will be it..............im so over the dissapiontment every month so i better be my turn!!! lol

What date hun? i will add you to the list x


----------



## JemmaD

over40 said:


> JemmaD said:
> 
> 
> i teastesd today and got a bfn aswell:dohh:
> 
> oh sorry about that :hugs: isnt it all crap sometimes :hug:Click to expand...

I think we missed the days this time i dont chart or anything like that so i never really know if we have got the right days, plus with the job we do somtimes do get time for baby making as were to sleepy and just go to bed, ill do i right next time im going to read up on charting and get some of those OV tests everyone goes on about on here.

has AF got you? xxx


----------



## Wallie

Well I'm sorry to muck up the 100% :bfp: but sadly I started to spot today CD29 of a 32 day cycle.

Roll on cycle 9... :sad1:


----------



## JemmaD

Wallie said:


> Well I'm sorry to muck up the 100% :bfp: but sadly I started to spot today CD29 of a 32 day cycle.
> 
> Roll on cycle 9... :sad1:

sorry hun, dont give up!!!!! xxxx


----------



## Raggydoll

Hi,

I started Agnus Castus this month, tested today, looks like I have a :bfp:

Still not 100% convinced so I'm testing again tomorrow.


----------



## Beee

Raggydoll said:


> Hi,
> 
> I started Agnus Castus this month, tested today, looks like I have a :bfp:
> 
> Still not 100% convinced so I'm testing again tomorrow.

Wow, congratulations!!! Is this your first month trying or just first month on a.c? xxxxxxxx


----------



## Raggydoll

Thanks Beee

THis is my 2nd cycle but first using a.c


----------



## Beee

Raggydoll said:


> Thanks Beee
> 
> THis is my 2nd cycle but first using a.c

Ahh right. How much did you take if you don't mind me asking? xxxxxxxx


----------



## Raggydoll

I took two in the morning andtwo in the evening (400mg) until OV. We also :sex: every two days after the :witch: left.


----------



## WhosThatGirl

Can anybody tell me at what day in my cycle I start taking this and what dose do I take? thanks!


----------



## Raggydoll

Hi,

I started taking it a couple of days after the :witch: showed up.


----------



## nessie01

jemma im due to test on 29th so add me in


----------



## AP

Just want to say this is a really interesting thread, good luck girls and congrats to the bfp girls!


----------



## WhosThatGirl

I just started this today. I am going to be testing on June 7th. I have 500mg pills and think I will take 1 in the Am and 1 in the PM. I am also taking EPO with it.


----------



## HanD

Hi Ladies

Can i have some advice please? I have just started taking this coz my cycles are really messed up after the pill (and would love a bfp) but i'm now little confused. I got my pills from boots and they are one a day pills and it says they are 20mg but then goes on to say they are equivilent to 240mg of dried fruit! I have no idea!!!!! Am i taking the right amount as it says one a day? I have been taking one for past few days. Thanks ladies. X


----------



## JemmaD

Raggydoll said:


> I took two in the morning andtwo in the evening (400mg) until OV. We also :sex: every two days after the :witch: left.

congrats hun im so happy for you im gonna add you to our list xxxxxxx


----------



## JemmaD

nessie01 said:


> jemma im due to test on 29th so add me in

Added you!!! good luck xx


----------



## JemmaD

WhosThatGirl said:


> I just started this today. I am going to be testing on June 7th. I have 500mg pills and think I will take 1 in the Am and 1 in the PM. I am also taking EPO with it.

Added you hun, good luck xx


----------



## JemmaD

HanD said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Can i have some advice please? I have just started taking this coz my cycles are really messed up after the pill (and would love a bfp) but i'm now little confused. I got my pills from boots and they are one a day pills and it says they are 20mg but then goes on to say they are equivilent to 240mg of dried fruit! I have no idea!!!!! Am i taking the right amount as it says one a day? I have been taking one for past few days. Thanks ladies. X

Hey hun, you should take what it says on the bottle, were all on diffrent ones so i would say to take any more, if your not happy with them you can get stronger ones.

Whats your testing day? ill add you xx


----------



## HanD

Hey JemmaD thanx for the reply. I have no idea when i am going to test. My cycles have been anywhere between 58 and 14 days so i'm gunna wait till i think i've ov'd then work out when to test. I'm on CD10 at the min so i'll keep an eye out. 

Good luck everyone. XXX


----------



## mazza2003

Can I be added to 18th june? Thanks. Good luck everyone!


----------



## MsLesley

I should probably take my name off the list, when i gave my dates in this thread, i didnt realize it was for people who were on agnus castus. sorry 'bout that:blush:


----------



## JemmaD

mazza2003 said:


> Can I be added to 18th june? Thanks. Good luck everyone!

no worries, good luck hun keep us updated xxx


----------



## JemmaD

MsLesley said:


> I should probably take my name off the list, when i gave my dates in this thread, i didnt realize it was for people who were on agnus castus. sorry 'bout that:blush:

Haha no problem xx


----------



## mazza2003

Can you add me to 16 June please? Just started AC today and I am very excited! (CD 2)


----------



## JemmaD

mazza2003 said:


> Can you add me to 16 June please? Just started AC today and I am very excited! (CD 2)

sure hun, thats the same day as me! x


----------



## WhosThatGirl

I'm down to test on the 7th of June but KNOW I will test sooner... I am a total POAS-a-holic! LOL


----------



## Wallie

Can you add my name for testing on or around the 14th June please. 2nd month lucky - fx'd.

Thanks

:hug:


----------



## JemmaD

added girls x


----------



## over40

hi JemmaD can you put me down for the 12th June, hopefully 2nd month lucky on AC. i am not expecting much this month, i am almost at the stage of not trying any more and just see what happens, its really got too much for me and i have already stopped temping at the moment and i wont be using opk this month, we are just going to :sex: every other day from now until next weekend and then see what happens in june :hug:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## aiko

Well, not lucky last month but here's to this month. I'm still using agnus castus - it's done so much for my pms cramps so I'm going to keep it up. I'll be testing 24th June.


----------



## JemmaD

over40 said:


> hi JemmaD can you put me down for the 12th June, hopefully 2nd month lucky on AC. i am not expecting much this month, i am almost at the stage of not trying any more and just see what happens, its really got too much for me and i have already stopped temping at the moment and i wont be using opk this month, we are just going to :sex: every other day from now until next weekend and then see what happens in june :hug:
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:

Added hun, ive never temped or anything like that and im gonna bed every other day aswell, im going to try pre seed this month its just come from ebay,
im praying you get your bfp this time round i really am xxxxxxxxx


----------



## JemmaD

aiko said:


> Well, not lucky last month but here's to this month. I'm still using agnus castus - it's done so much for my pms cramps so I'm going to keep it up. I'll be testing 24th June.

ive been having bad pm pains, alot of clots and black blood since my mmc but this cycle its been so good since ive been on the AC the black stuffs gone ive not had one PM pain the clots are better.

fingers crossed for a bfp this time xxxxxxx


----------



## kyrabeth

I started agnus castus this month and i think it made me ovulate yesterday which is the first time since stopping the pill. I have short periods so im testing on june the 6th, fingers crossed


----------



## JemmaD

kyrabeth said:


> I started agnus castus this month and i think it made me ovulate yesterday which is the first time since stopping the pill. I have short periods so im testing on june the 6th, fingers crossed

good luck hun ill add you now x


----------



## JemmaD

hows everyone getting on? x


----------



## Peach Blossom

I think I've O'd! :happydance: It is the earliest in 4 cycles which I think can be attributed to the AC... Fingers crossed that the LP is lengethen by the Bvits and progesterone cream! Only... oh God too long!... til I test! :rofl:


----------



## JemmaD

Peach Blossom said:


> I think I've O'd! :happydance: It is the earliest in 4 cycles which I think can be attributed to the AC... Fingers crossed that the LP is lengethen by the Bvits and progesterone cream! Only... oh God too long!... til I test! :rofl:

were do you get the progesteserone cream from i want to look in to it!!! does it help with M/C? i could do with with a big of help ive had two :cry:


----------



## Peach Blossom

:hugs: Jemma. I got mine from this website: https://buynaturalprogesterone.co.uk/ It is supposed to help lengthen the LP. I started spotting from 7DPO when I was pg and I'm sure that I mc'd due to a progesterone problem. I always start spotting aroun 5-9 dpo. Hope you find something that works for you hon! :hugs: :dust:


----------



## nnn84

Ok ladies.

Im ready! Im on cd 69 today and still no sign of ovulation yet.

So off I went and bought some Agnus Castus today, but now Im worried.

What do I do now???

Should I start taking it now to try and bring on Ovulation???

For how long should I take it???

And If I do find that I have O from my temps do I stop taking it??

Some advice I think I need to see what to do.

Am hoping this will sort out my cycles as I have PCOS and cycles can be very long and non ovulatory.

Any one else have PCOS and had this work for them??? What happend?? Did your cycles get shorter?? How long did they get?? and finally did you start to ovulate??

Thanks Everyone!


----------



## Wallie

I'm getting on fine, just waiting to ovulate. I'm on CD11 and I should ovulate early next week however I have signs that I may ovulate earlier than expected.

I'm off on a weeks holiday on Sunday 31st, so I'll be back in my 2ww. I should be due/testing on 15th June if all goes to plan.

These AC tablets are horrible though, aren't they. They smell like something has died in the garden and you've got to swallow them!?


----------



## JemmaD

Peach Blossom said:


> :hugs: Jemma. I got mine from this website: https://buynaturalprogesterone.co.uk/ It is supposed to help lengthen the LP. I started spotting from 7DPO when I was pg and I'm sure that I mc'd due to a progesterone problem. I always start spotting aroun 5-9 dpo. Hope you find something that works for you hon! :hugs: :dust:

think im ready to go and see the doctor now and make them give me some answers im gonna try and get in on friday ill ask them about it and anything else that will help, ill keep you updated if they tell me anything new to help xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Good luck hon! If things don't work for me this cycle then I will go back to my Specialist. I was due to start Clomid back in January, but found out I was pg. Specialist told he wouldn't reassess me until I'd been through at least 3 cycles post mc. Let me know how it goes with the Doc. :hugs:


----------



## Amarylline

My period started tonight, so I'm out for May. I don't think I'll take the agnus castus this cycle since it didn't seem to make much of a difference for me, apart from making my last period last longer (though it wasn't nearly as heavy as normal).


----------



## Peach Blossom

Sorry :witch: got you Amarylline. :hugs:


----------



## Wallie

last cycle I only took AC from CD8 until ovulation but this month I took it from CD1. I'm today on CD12 and I have or just about to ovulate. My opk was dark but not yet really dark. That works out that I've ovulated 6 days earlier than ever before! Wonder if its the AC?

Anyway it's mucked up my :sex: session next week on my holidays in Spain, which is a right pain.


----------



## leelee

Wallie said:


> I'm getting on fine, just waiting to ovulate. I'm on CD11 and I should ovulate early next week however I have signs that I may ovulate earlier than expected.
> 
> I'm off on a weeks holiday on Sunday 31st, so I'll be back in my 2ww. I should be due/testing on 15th June if all goes to plan.
> 
> These AC tablets are horrible though, aren't they. They smell like something has died in the garden and you've got to swallow them!?

I find them really hard to swallow! Rotten things.

Have no idea when I am going to O but have had a lot of EWCM the last few days. Am wrecked from BD'ing!


----------



## Beee

Wallie said:


> last cycle I only took AC from CD8 until ovulation but this month I took it from CD1. I'm today on CD12 and I have or just about to ovulate. My opk was dark but not yet really dark. That works out that I've ovulated 6 days earlier than ever before! Wonder if its the AC?
> 
> Anyway it's mucked up my :sex: session next week on my holidays in Spain, which is a right pain.

Hey Wallie, according to my opk's it brought my ov date forward by 4 days this month too! I'm assuming its the A.C anyway lol. 
Have a lovely hol anyway 
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## leelee

Beee said:


> Wallie said:
> 
> 
> last cycle I only took AC from CD8 until ovulation but this month I took it from CD1. I'm today on CD12 and I have or just about to ovulate. My opk was dark but not yet really dark. That works out that I've ovulated 6 days earlier than ever before! Wonder if its the AC?
> 
> Anyway it's mucked up my :sex: session next week on my holidays in Spain, which is a right pain.
> 
> Hey Wallie, according to my opk's it brought my ov date forward by 4 days this month too! I'm assuming its the A.C anyway lol.
> Have a lovely hol anyway
> xxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

Hi all,

It looks like it has brought my O date forward by either 4 or 2 days this month. Am delighted as I hope it lengthens my LP or I get a :bfp:


----------



## Wallie

Oh that is interesting about it bringing O earlier. I wish I knew that a week ago!

Thanks ladies. I'll try and have a good time :happydance:


----------



## wannabeamom

hi all ive just been out to buy some agnus castus but im not sure exactly when to start taking it i am on either CD16 or CD27 ( had 2 AF this month 5 days apart so i think it day 16 as 2nd af was heavy for 6 days) anyway i dont think i have ever 0'd i used to get a pain around the time of 0 but how else can you tell as i dont get any difference in cm and work shifts so not sure how to go on with temps?
anyway...
was on the depo provera for 10 years been off it a year now and had 3 af's 1st in april 32 day cycle then a 12 day cycle so not sure when to start AC now or when AF shows next time?


----------



## nnn84

Hi all, well I bought my agnus Castus, and I started taking it yesterday. 2 tablets twice a day.

The thing is today I have felt a little strange. and my cm today is very much ewcm and my cervix is high and soft. Does this mean AC works really fast, or do you think it may be fluke.

What do I do now, do I wait to see if ff confirms 'o' before stopping, as I have PCOS and ewcm can happen quite often during my cycle and doesnt always mean 'o'.

Plesae help as iM getting nervous now and really need some answers. :blush:

Thanks all xxxxxxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## JemmaD

wannabeamom said:


> hi all ive just been out to buy some agnus castus but im not sure exactly when to start taking it i am on either CD16 or CD27 ( had 2 AF this month 5 days apart so i think it day 16 as 2nd af was heavy for 6 days) anyway i dont think i have ever 0'd i used to get a pain around the time of 0 but how else can you tell as i dont get any difference in cm and work shifts so not sure how to go on with temps?
> anyway...
> was on the depo provera for 10 years been off it a year now and had 3 af's 1st in april 32 day cycle then a 12 day cycle so not sure when to start AC now or when AF shows next time?

hey hun id say to start it the 1st day of your next AF, but stop at O . Good luck xxx


----------



## JemmaD

nnn84 said:


> Hi all, well I bought my agnus Castus, and I started taking it yesterday. 2 tablets twice a day.
> 
> The thing is today I have felt a little strange. and my cm today is very much ewcm and my cervix is high and soft. Does this mean AC works really fast, or do you think it may be fluke.
> 
> What do I do now, do I wait to see if ff confirms 'o' before stopping, as I have PCOS and ewcm can happen quite often during my cycle and doesnt always mean 'o'.
> 
> Plesae help as iM getting nervous now and really need some answers. :blush:
> 
> Thanks all xxxxxxxxxx :hugs:


hey hun im not sure how long it takes to work id stop taking as soon as you know you have 'O' let me know your dates and ill add you xxxx


----------



## julesy78

Hiya, I'm new to BnB but have been off BCP since January - discovered through OPK and charting that I was ovulating late but had a short luteal phase. Been taking Agnus Castus which definitely was responsible for bringing my OV forward from day 18 to day 14 - however my LP is still short - last cycle 23 days with OV day 14!

Have read that AC can take a good 3 months to get into the system so don't give up ladies! I also take it evey day and will stop when I get BFP - it can take such a long time to get into the system that I can't see how only taking it for 1/2 the month will work?

Anyway I will be testing around 24th June this month x


----------



## JemmaD

julesy78 said:


> Hiya, I'm new to BnB but have been off BCP since January - discovered through OPK and charting that I was ovulating late but had a short luteal phase. Been taking Agnus Castus which definitely was responsible for bringing my OV forward from day 18 to day 14 - however my LP is still short - last cycle 23 days with OV day 14!
> 
> Have read that AC can take a good 3 months to get into the system so don't give up ladies! I also take it evey day and will stop when I get BFP - it can take such a long time to get into the system that I can't see how only taking it for 1/2 the month will work?
> 
> Anyway I will be testing around 24th June this month x

Hey hun im so glad AC is working for you, the only reason i stop taking it at 'O' is because it says on it not to take when pregs and ive had two M/C and im not going to risk ANYTHING next time.

ill add your dates now keep us updated on how your getting on! good luck hope you get your BFP soon xxxxxx


----------



## HanD

Hi all af came today so thanks to ac I've had a 27 day cycle so pretty happy. My question now is do I still take it this new cycle? Will it keep things regular if I keep taking it for few months or should I stop?


----------



## JemmaD

HanD said:


> Hi all af came today so thanks to ac I've had a 27 day cycle so pretty happy. My question now is do I still take it this new cycle? Will it keep things regular if I keep taking it for few months or should I stop?

Id still take it hun xxxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Still haven't O'd so think I won't be testing next Friday... Will be going to France next Saturday for 2 weeks so will probably not test til I'm back on 28th now...


----------



## JemmaD

Peach Blossom said:


> Still haven't O'd so think I won't be testing next Friday... Will be going to France next Saturday for 2 weeks so will probably not test til I'm back on 28th now...

Ill put you down for the 28th then hun hope you 'O' soon xxxxx


----------



## chanel

morning ladies,

I have had irregular cycles since my mmc back in november so started taking AC this cycle on CD1. Ov this month happened on CD9, earliest ever... last cycle i didn't ov til CD23! 

I am also taking B50Complex to help lengthen my LP as it was 11 days. 

I'm a bit confused as i dont think the AC would have worked that quickly to be honest but i wont complain at early oving... although we very nearly missed the opportunity to jiggy with it in time.

I tested this morning with a BFN (FRER test @ 10DPO) so am not overly optomistic about this cycle. I'm going to try to hold off testing until 14DPO unless the witch gets me before then.


----------



## ReikiBaby

Hi lovely ladies!
Haven't posted in awhile but thought I would join this group as I just started taking "Fertilitea" yesterday (am having a cup right now!) which contains vitex and all kinds of other good things. Also added maca and am working on improving my diet. Have my :witch: right now and was feeling down for a few days, but now I'm trying some new things and feel a bit more positive.

Don't know my June/July testing date yet but will figure it out shortly...

:dust: to all!
- Reikibaby


----------



## Mrs_N

Hi everyone :wave:
I started taking agnus castus this cycle on cd1 and hoping it helps me! i ovulated cd33 last cycle and the previous one not at all so I have no idea whats going to happen this time around.


----------



## Peach Blossom

So I think I stopped taking the AC too early... thought I had O'd, but it turns out I only O'd 4 days ago... Oh well... at least I have those crosshairs! :happydance: So FF is telling me to test on 21st June... to take ICs on holiday or not?! That is the question... :)


----------



## ineedaseed

Peach Blossom said:


> So I think I stopped taking the AC too early... thought I had O'd, but it turns out I only O'd 4 days ago... Oh well... at least I have those crosshairs! :happydance: So FF is telling me to test on 21st June... to take ICs on holiday or not?! That is the question... :)

She got me this month! So AC didnt work for me this month, although only took it for a week so probably wouldnt of helped much anyway. 
:happydance: For the cross hairs! I love it when they show i get so excited!!
Take the IC's you dont want to be buying ones you dont trust he he... i have just bought some OPK's so i dont have to take my cbfm with me to crete. Imagine explaining that at the airport :rofl: although i am taking my preseed, hope i dont get a bag search :rofl: xxx


----------



## Wallie

julesy78 said:


> Hiya, I'm new to BnB but have been off BCP since January - discovered through OPK and charting that I was ovulating late but had a short luteal phase. Been taking Agnus Castus which definitely was responsible for bringing my OV forward from day 18 to day 14 - however my LP is still short - last cycle 23 days with OV day 14!
> 
> Have read that AC can take a good 3 months to get into the system so don't give up ladies! I also take it evey day and will stop when I get BFP - it can take such a long time to get into the system that I can't see how only taking it for 1/2 the month will work?
> 
> Anyway I will be testing around 24th June this month x

Hi Julesy,

Just thought I'd let you know that I take B100 complex from H&B. I originally only had a 9 day LP but now it has increased to 11 days. Maybe not perfect but better than 9 days. Maybe you could give it a go and see how it works out. It took me at least 3 months to see a difference though.

As I said before I O'd way earlier than normal, usually around CD17 - 20 but O'd CD12 this cycle. So got my timing all wrong and have blown it this cycle. Started spotting today.

Jemma - can you note that I'm out this cycle and on to cycle 10 :hissy:

:hug:


----------



## wannabeamom

hi guy do you mind if i join you????
was on the depo provera for just over 10 years came off it may 08
1st period came april 09 ive had cycles betwwen 12 and 32 days so it is starting to balance itself but wanted to give it a helping hand as not sure if i am O yet during these cycles.
i dont chart but do look for slight changes in my body...i dont want to chart and temp as i know i will become obsesed with it and that just stresses me out...so should i stop the AC at CD 14ish? it is CD1 today and have started taking them many thanks!!


----------



## wannabeamom

ps i will be testing on the 7th july which would have been my grandads bd and also 2 days after our 1st wedding anniversary so a BFP would be soooo special on that date xxx


----------



## ummar

Does Angus Cactus interfere with Clomid?

I am on CD7 (Clomid CD3-7). Is it okay if I start taking AC now?

I have a Luteal Phase Defect and have been TTCing on and off for a few months. Really want to try everything this month.


----------



## JemmaD

wannabeamom said:


> ps i will be testing on the 7th july which would have been my grandads bd and also 2 days after our 1st wedding anniversary so a BFP would be soooo special on that date xxx

sorry for the late reply hun ill add you now best of luck!!!

keep us updated xxx


----------



## JemmaD

any bfp/bfn updates girls? xx


----------



## memartin

No :bfp: yet... however I do have good news! I started taking AC May 20th and on May 30th the :witch: visited me. I had gone to the FS right before and he called the next week to tell me my labs and was completely surprised that I already had my period! anyways needless to say ive been using CBFM and OPKS this cycle and with PCOS I thought I would never get a high much less a peak or positive and I did!!! So I will be testing on July 6th!! :dust: to all of us!!


----------



## JemmaD

memartin said:


> No :bfp: yet... however I do have good news! I started taking AC May 20th and on May 30th the :witch: visited me. I had gone to the FS right before and he called the next week to tell me my labs and was completely surprised that I already had my period! anyways needless to say ive been using CBFM and OPKS this cycle and with PCOS I thought I would never get a high much less a peak or positive and I did!!! So I will be testing on July 6th!! :dust: to all of us!!

I will add you to the list now hunny good luck x


----------



## JemmaD

leelee said:


> Beee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wallie said:
> 
> 
> last cycle I only took AC from CD8 until ovulation but this month I took it from CD1. I'm today on CD12 and I have or just about to ovulate. My opk was dark but not yet really dark. That works out that I've ovulated 6 days earlier than ever before! Wonder if its the AC?
> 
> Anyway it's mucked up my :sex: session next week on my holidays in Spain, which is a right pain.
> 
> Hey Wallie, according to my opk's it brought my ov date forward by 4 days this month too! I'm assuming its the A.C anyway lol.
> Have a lovely hol anyway
> xxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> It looks like it has brought my O date forward by either 4 or 2 days this month. Am delighted as I hope it lengthens my LP or I get a :bfp:Click to expand...

hey hun congrats on the bfp xxxxx what date did you get it so i can add you xxxxx


----------



## julesy78

Got my BFP!!

Been on the Agnus Castus since Feb, along with 150mg B6 (100mg B complex and 50mg B6 only) and this last month took Dong Quai too!!

Just hoping for a sticky one! x x x


----------



## Wallie

Congratulations Julesy78, that's brilliant news. I'm hoping to join you too. I'll be testing on or around 8th July. Wish me luck :happydance:


----------



## julesy78

Good luck!! xx


----------



## leelee

Hi all,

I got my BFP as well. It was the 1st month I took Agnus Castus. Was also taking B-50 and using preseed.


----------



## Wallie

Congratulations Leelee, that's brilliant news!


----------



## leelee

Wallie said:


> Congratulations Leelee, that's brilliant news!

Am hoping you have great news to share with me in July!


----------



## Wallie

Leelee I can't see from your FF chart when you DTD. I'm unsure whether to try again tonight or not. What do you think?


----------



## leelee

Wallie said:


> Leelee I can't see from your FF chart when you DTD. I'm unsure whether to try again tonight or not. What do you think?

If in doubt, go for it I reckon!!!


----------



## ThatGirl

i on agnus castus :)


----------



## needsomeanswe

I am 8 weeks 3 days pregnant with twins. I believe I have agnus castus, b50 complex and my clear blue fertility monitor to thank. I ovulated on day 18 of 28 day cycle. Good luck ladies and keep positive, it will happen :)


----------



## truffle

Hi hun I was wondering if you could help me?
I am on the depo shot & have been for about 3/4 years on and off.
I am due to get my next shot on the 28/02/2011 but me and my fiance are TTC...I saw your thread about using anges castus, i ahve bought some but was wondering when should I take it, straight away or wait till I get my period back?

hope you can help =)

xxx


----------



## Sweets91

Hi I notice this was a while ago and your pic is a child does that mean it worked?! Xxxx


----------

